# Resting coffee compass beans!



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

Now that I've got my 1st grinder, thanks to coffeechap (thanks Dave).

I've placed an order for some beans from coffee compass, the espresso selection, looking forward to trying sweet bourbon blend, and as a punt the mystery coffee mark 2!

I know I need to rest the beans before I grind them, but what is the best way? Do I leave them in the bag they come in and in the fridge? Do I store some in the freezer, but don't feel keen in doing that though! Also what are the best storage canisters to store the beans in, when I've opened the bags?

Any advice will be great please.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much have you ordered ? Ah this will allow out to calculate if you need to freeze any or not .

I think dialling in and playing with your first grinder, you will go through then pretty quick ,so unless you have ordered a truck full you shouldn't have to freeze .

But Under no cirsumstances store them in the fridge !!!.

if you will think you will use them in 4 weeks or so , the rest them in the bag, in cupboard (out of sunlight , room temperature ) . I've not used that bean but I would give a espresso normally a minimum of 5-7 days rest .

Some roasters will recommend a rest date for their stuff ( londinium for example ), unsure of coffee compass .

Once opened store ina airtight container if you can , again no fridge though please









Essential purchases while you wait . Jewellery scales from eBay ,decent tamper that fits you basket ( if you only have a plastic one )


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Trevor,

Just leave the beans in the bag the came in a cool place. You'll notice the bag will start to puff up over a few days as the beans degas. I think each bean/roast has rate of degassing so the number of days to rest will vary slightly. I'd say as a starting point rest for 7days and then try. It's not like you won't get a nice cup of coffee if you try too soon.. it'll probably just be a little more acidity and taste a bit brighter than in a few days time.

Once opened they just need storing in a airtight container in a cool dark place. CoffeeeCompass' bags are resealable so you can just keep them in that. DONT keep them in the fridge.

Personally I keep mine in Vacu Vin Coffee Storage jar. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vacu-Vin-Coffee-Storage-Container/dp/B000XTFQZM


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As others said keep them in the nice resealable bag they come in. Never in the fridge, ever. Just in the cupboard.

If you have over a months worth of coffee you can put a bit of tape over the valve and freeze the bag. Defrost it 24 hours before you need it, and never refreeze it.

I strongly advise just buying small ammounts each time and not freezing at all, so you always have nice fresh coffee.

Try a few other roasters as well if you are just getting started, compass are quite dark so tis good tot ry some lighter coffee too and see which you prefer!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The only caveat to above is , if your having a new grinder perhaps a littler bit more of one blend or bean is easier to dail in. As different blends , beans and roasts will need different grind settings. Coffee can go fast with new equipment


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How much have you ordered ? Ah this will allow out to calculate if you need to freeze any or not .
> 
> I think dialling in and playing with your first grinder, you will go through then pretty quick ,so unless you have ordered a truck full you shouldn't have to freeze .
> 
> ...


Altogether I've ordered 2kgs as I knew with a new grinder I would go through them quickly.

thanks for the no fridge advice, that is where I was going to keep them, I take it is a BIG no no.

I have jewellery scales from eBay and a 58mm Reg Barber tamper along with a LM 14g basket.

So keep them in a cupboard and I need to get some airtight containers.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Hi Trevor,
> 
> Just leave the beans in the bag the came in a cool place. You'll notice the bag will start to puff up over a few days as the beans degas. I think each bean/roast has rate of degassing so the number of days to rest will vary slightly. I'd say as a starting point rest for 7days and then try. It's not like you won't get a nice cup of coffee if you try too soon.. it'll probably just be a little more acidity and taste a bit brighter than in a few days time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marcus for the link, going to get a couple of them.

I can't believe I was going to keep the beans in the fridge, I knew moisture will damage them, but in an airtight container I thought it would have been fine!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

aaronb said:


> As others said keep them in the nice resealable bag they come in. Never in the fridge, ever. Just in the cupboard.
> 
> If you have over a months worth of coffee you can put a bit of tape over the valve and freeze the bag. Defrost it 24 hours before you need it, and never refreeze it.
> 
> ...


i was never keen freezing the beans, I don't think everything freezes well and the taste can deteriorate, i.e. bread.

I intend to buy smaller amounts in the future, I just got a bit more to dail in and get used to my super jolly.

I didn't know compass roast quite dark, I'm not too keen on dark roast, but I'll see what I think. I see smokey barn do lighter roasts, I want to try different coffees.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The only caveat to above is , if your having a new grinder perhaps a littler bit more of one blend or bean is easier to dail in. As different blends , beans and roasts will need different grind settings. Coffee can go fast with new equipment


Hope I can dail in my grinder with 500g then.

How long/much coffee does it take on average to dail in a grinder when you change blends, roasts or beans then, after you've got your grinder dialed in to your machine for the 1st time?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee Compass don't actually roast everything dark I've had a few quite light roasts from them.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Hope I can dail in my grinder with 500g then.
> 
> How long/much coffee does it take on average to dail in a grinder when you change blends, roasts or beans then, after you've got your grinder dialed in to your machine for the 1st time?


hard to answer, it's more to do with your experience. Eventually you will be able to pull a shot, look at the flow/grin time / taste etc and tweak the grinder to what is needed with minimum wastage.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Usually 18-36g to nail once you understand your machine and grinder's capabilities.


----------

